# Found injured bird - need help



## Kits (Sep 28, 2009)

I got a call of a bird that wasn't able to fly walking down our street. I went out and got it and it looks like an adult pigeon. He ran form me and I had to corner him to grab him but once in my hand he settled right down. He did try getting out of my hands once on the walk home. Looking him over, he has dried blood on his wing, and a spot that looks red but the blood is completely dried and hard. 

From this point - what should I do? What is the best way to clean him up to better see his injuries? What antibiotics can I use? Really any bit of help would be useful, I have been reading some of the other topics but none answered the clean up question (from what I saw). 

I can't get a good look at him as all of his feathers on and under his wing are dried together and clumpy.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi and thank you for helping this pigeon.
Take some warm water (1 liter) and disvolve 1 teespoon salt. (if you have saline solution it will be best). Clean wound carefully but be careful not to start bleeding.
Try to see/fill if there are any broken bones.
Use antibiotic oinment on the wound. If there are broken bones, they need to be splinted and wing immobilized. Vet will do this job best, but if you are careful and have someone to help you it can be done. Do no let anyone persuade you to put bird to sleep (kill it). Pigeon needs to be kept in warm quiet place with seeds and water dish close. Check if it is eating and drinking. If it is bite wound, additional treatment with Clavamox tablets is required.

P.S. You can post your location, someone in your area may be able to help you


----------



## Kits (Sep 28, 2009)

Thank you for the quick answer! I would never let anyone push me into euthanasia except a vet or someone very experienced with birds. He is alert, just not paranoid. I actually have Saline Wound Care - that is fine? And also what kind of antibiotic ointment? I have not tried food or water yet. I will clean him up and then see if he will drink, but we have to go out and buy food. 

Off to go clean him up and see what kind of shape he's in. 

I am located in Northeast Ohio.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Kits...I have these rehabbers in Ohio. I don't know it you are close to either one. The first one is terrific and you can always call and ask if she knows of someone close to you if she isn't.

God's Little Critters,Inc 
Wildlife Rehabilitation & Learning Center 
Maribeth Taylor, Director 
1609 Peru Center Road 
Willard, OH 44890 
419-935-1782 
State & Federal Permits

Lake Erie Nature and Science center
28728 Wolf Rd.
Bay Village, Ohio 44140
440-871-2900
www.lensc.org


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Kits, you should not let anyone persuade you to euthanize, vet or not. Unreleaseable pigeons (which he will be if his injuries preclude flight) manage just fine in captivity, so it will be a matter of finding him a home if it comes to that.

In addition to irrigating with saline, you can gently pull out the feathers surrounding the wound to get a better look. If any bleeding starts, apply pressure until you're sure that it has stopped.

Jennifer


----------



## Kits (Sep 28, 2009)

Well, I tried cleaning him up some. He started looking stressed and it was taking a long time to try and get him cleaned up (A lot of the surrounding feathers are clamped shut dry) So I put saline on the wounds I did see and I'll clean him up the rest of the way tomorrow. 

He does move his wing a bit - which I am hoping is a good sign? Also, where the one definite wound is around the top base of his wing, I can't find puncture wounds normal for a cat - it looks like skin was scrapped off and that is how it was bleeding. 

He has an AMAZING appetite... We got home gave him food and he chowed down. He has also drank a bit - not a whole lot, but some. 

Thank you everyone for your help. And thank you Charis for the contact info.

ETA: Don't worry Jenfer, I plan on doing every possible thing I can to help him, he is a real sweetheart. I wouldn't think of putting him down without contacting every person and option I could  If it comes down to he is unreleasable I would have no problem finding out all the information I need to know on how to keep him happy and comfortable, or giving him to someone that can.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Kits you are doing a good job. 

Just remember, if it is a wound from a predator (likely) he/she needs to get on antibiotics w/i 48-72 hours of so of the injury, or an infection can spread in a bird like wildfire...it can overcome a pigeon very, very quickly.

So, unlike mammals who can recover from an open wound with nothing more than a wound cleansing/dressing, & good supportive care....your pigeon is going to need antibiotics very, very soon. Wound cleaning and supportive care isn't enough.....


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

A picture would be good if you can swing it. I've had quite a few over the years that had hit something in the air (like power lines) and broken their wings. Many of those had compound fractures. Some of the ones that I coulda' swore would never fly again did just fine and DID fly again. That blood in the feathers sets up like concrete and can literally take hours to clean out. Truth is that in some cases you're better not to as it can make a great splint. That's why a picture would help.

Pidgey


----------



## Kits (Sep 28, 2009)

The only camera I have right now is my phone. So The picture are not the best but at least it is something. 

















Close up to the wound that is still red


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Okay, now take & post a picture from further back showing the whole bird standing with the injured wing somewhat to the front. Posture can reveal a lot about breaks and wounds.

Pidgey


----------



## Kits (Sep 28, 2009)

He wasn't all that happy to be picked up and poofed when I took him out. He is holding his wing a lot lower today than he was yesterday.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well... that kinda' looks like the damage is to the carpometacarpus and adjacent area. You can see some good skeletal drawings here:

http://people.eku.edu/ritchisong/skeleton.html

The part that I mentioned is the equivalent of the hand and wrist in us.

Can you take a few more pictures: one over the top of the bird standing like he is in that picture and another kinda' "head on"?

Pidgey


----------



## Kits (Sep 28, 2009)

Well, when I got him out this time he completely opened his wingspan. Of course my camera wasn't on >.<


















Thank you Pidgey for looking and trying to help


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

it's so hard to see what's going on with his wing, a lower break like that usually has a better outcome than higher up breaks as far as future flying is concerned.
i'm concerned this may be a compound fracture and he may be fighting a bone infection. can you get your hands on some baytril for him, can you afford to take him to the vet?


----------



## Kits (Sep 28, 2009)

Unfortunately I cannot afford a vet visit right now. I have been trying to find other nearby rehabilitators that may be able to take him. Unforunately the ones Charis posted are both over an hour and a half away.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i think it's worth the drive if they are willing to save him, and are willing to give him back to you if your willing to keep him as a pet if he can't be released


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

And sometimes we live within these constraints...

Anyhow, he looks very good. Best guess is that he'll ultimately regain the ability to fly. He'll certainly have no problem with the main driving force generated in the pectoral muscles and applied to the humerus. His most likely problem would be extension of the actual wingtip. Frankly, I'm not too worried at this point as his overall stance doesn't look that bad.

If you wanted to try an antibiotic, you might see if a place that handles fish supplies would have some aquarium amoxicillin. Sometimes they call that "FishMox". Another place might be a feed store where hopefully you could buy it by the pill. Sometimes they do that. If you can find such, let us know what it is and we'll work out a dosage.

Pidgey


----------



## Kits (Sep 28, 2009)

We have found a bird sanctuary/rehabilitator that is surprisingly close to home. We have given her a call and she said she will look over him and everything, hopefully all turns out well. Off we go!


----------



## Kits (Sep 28, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your help! We took him to the sanctuary and she said all in all he looked alright, just very skinny. She couldn't feel anything broken, but wasn't sure. Infection was very minimal if at all from what I understood. She is going to keep him 6-8 weeks, and if he cannot fly then he must be put down  Unfortunately Ohio has that law. We even asked if we could have him back that be the case, no such luck.

Even having him just overnight has made me very interested in pigeons though, and I would love to look into one day getting one. Does anyone know if in Ohio this law would pertain only to feral pigeons? Or can you not own one period... *Off to go look*


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Such laws usually apply (typically) only to indigenous species and not to pigeons. There are some cities that have ordinances against keeping pigeons for all the good it does.

Pidgey


----------



## Kits (Sep 28, 2009)

Also to add in, she had said the injury looked old. Which could explain a lot =\. 

Thank you very much for everything Pidgey. I think I am going to look into adopting. My aunt had kept doves for as long as I can remember and they were lovely. Time to start finding out information on them. 

This forum is absolutely amazing and full of amazing people. If and when I do adopt, I will definitely be coming back!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Kits said:


> Thank you everyone for your help! We took him to the sanctuary and she said all in all he looked alright, just very skinny. She couldn't feel anything broken, but wasn't sure. Infection was very minimal if at all from what I understood. She is going to keep him 6-8 weeks, and if he cannot fly then he must be put down  *Unfortunately Ohio has that law. We even asked if we could have him back that be the case, no such luck.*Even having him just overnight has made me very interested in pigeons though, and I would love to look into one day getting one. Does anyone know if in Ohio this law would pertain only to feral pigeons? Or can you not own one period... *Off to go look*



Were I you, I would check out that law. Generally, pigeons are not protected and you *SHOULD* be able to have him back. There is absolutely no reason why he should be put down if you are willing to give him a home.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i agree with charis!!


----------



## Kits (Sep 28, 2009)

I will definitely start looking into that ASAP. 

The first thing I found wasn't very reassuring though, straight from ODNR Division of Wildlife "Native wildlife are legally protected. It is illegal for anyone to possess a native wild animal unless permitted by the Division of Wildlife. Wildlife rehabilitators have a permit to provide care to orphaned or injured wildlife." And she had said that while it was not a Federal law, it was a State law. 
(http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Exp...sourcesorphansorphans/tabid/5665/Default.aspx - May I raise a wild animal myself? )

But, I have also found a website of a group in Ohio (working with Ohio division of Wildlife) that keeps animals that are unreleasable to the wild to help educate the public. This includes birds from owls to crows, but no pigeons, many it seems with wing problems. Should I contact them and explain the situation? Or would that be considered out of line since he is no longer in my possession? I would hate to hear anything bad happen to him just because he has trouble flying and Ohio has laws that are somewhat irritating, but I'm not sure what exactly I can do.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i still don't think that pertains to pigeons, english sparrows or starlings, they are not native to this country.
i would call odnr directly and ask them if you can keep a feral pigeon as a pet.
what this particular rehabber may believe is that if a free bird can't be free it's cruel to keep them in captivity, alot of them feel that way, alot of people feel that way about all birds including parrots.
i don't necessarily believe that myself 100%, it depends on the individual bird itself, some don't mind being in a cage, some will just go crazy, never be happy and will always feel that you are going to eat them at any moment.
we have to follow the laws, but when it comes to pigeons there are no laws to really protect them aside from cruelty laws and even then i don't think it's enforced.
i would call the rehabber as soon as you can to let her know you are checking into whether you can keep him or not so she doesn't euthanize, sometimes it's easier for us to decide immediately whether a bird can be released or not, so we don't put the bird thru the stress and pain of treatment, spend our resources and put our heart into a long recovery that probably won't work anyways, in the mean time they are taking up a space where another bird or many birds can go and be saved, and may be turned away because we don't have the room for them.
you can try to call the educational center and ask them if they would take him, but it's extremly doubtful, most places like that are more interested in "cool" birds like raptors.
it's extremely difficult to place a bird if they are not a hawk,an owl, and i know people who have been looking for crows because they are so smart and trainable, trust me i have tried with many species with absolutely no luck.


----------

